# Free Games for 3 Months -ProGamerForums



## McMurphy (Jun 30, 2007)

Brian has added a very generous contest for ProGamerForums.  Below is a copy of his post:

"_Pro Gamer Forums are going to be giving away a free game every month for the next 3 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And that's on top of being a revenue share forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Each month over July, August, and September, we'll be looking to award Member of the Month to the person who has done the most to generate interesting discussions on PGF, and generally provided the most helpful and constructive presence.

Whoever wins Member of the Month, gets a free game on any gaming console. Plus they earn money from the posts they make.

What could be more simple - and fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_    "

Keep in mind that the above features are exclusive to ProGamerForums and not the Gaming Board section at Chronicles.


----------

